# Where can I find a good mobo with an AGP 8x slot?



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

They seem to be few and far between I need to be able to put a pretty fast processor in it. I was going to buy a athlon64 4000+, so I wouldn't want anything slower than that.


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

What socket is it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

Might I suggest a board with both AGP and PCI-E so you have some future upgrade ability?  I have owned the Asrock Dual SATA2 board myself and it is an excellent board, it is native AGP/PCI-E (meaning there is no AGP bridgeing which slows the performance slightly) and I have used it with a 4000+.

It is voltage regulated to the CPU so unless you voltmod the board you will not be able to overclock the processor to higher than about 3Gig but thats seriously fast in any case......HIGHLY recommended.....and cheap!  You can buy it here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813157097


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to get a board and a cpu so I don't really care what socket as long as it is fast and reliable and overclockable. And under $200 for the combo.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

That looks like a really nice board, but what do you mean no AGP bridging which slows the performance slightly? And slows the performance of what..the video card?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> I'm going to get a board and a cpu so I don't really care what socket as long as it is fast and reliable and overclockable. And under $200 for the combo.




Thats socket 939 because you said a 4000+, thats the fastest single core socket 939, I say that becasue 4000+ can generally clock as high as an FX57, you can go dual core either now or in the future with socket 939 however if you would like to go AM2 then you will need new RAM as well, same applies for Intel and C2D.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

ohh another question...what is DualVSTA anyways?


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Might I suggest a board with both AGP and PCI-E so you have some future upgrade ability?  I have owned the Asrock Dual SATA2 board myself and it is an excellent board, it is native AGP/PCI-E (meaning there is no AGP bridgeing which slows the performance slightly) and I have used it with a 4000+.
> 
> It is voltage regulated to the CPU so unless you voltmod the board you will not be able to overclock the processor to higher than about 3Gig but thats seriously fast in any case......HIGHLY recommended.....and cheap!  You can buy it here:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813157097



Lol I was thinking about recommending the same board.
Just wanted to make sure he didnt already have the processor.
That board is a good board, the only problem is that that is a dead socket.

What are your current system specs now?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> That looks like a really nice board, but what do you mean no AGP bridging which slows the performance slightly? And slows the performance of what..the video card?



Most dual AGP/PCI-E (but not all) boards bridge the 2 slots much like the old generation ATI crossfire enabled motherboards where the bandwidth/communications transfers thru a bridge between the 2 slots before it is sent to the CPU which basically adds latency and can slow the AGP graphics card/port.

THIS IS NOT A BRIDGED BOARD THEREFORE NO SLOWDOWN.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Lol I was thinking about recommending the same board.
> Just wanted to make sure he didnt already have the processor.
> That board is a good board, the only problem is that that is a dead socket.
> 
> What are your current system specs now?



Agreed but a decent single core now and perhaps a good dual core in a years time would be a cheap upgrade path for someone on a tight budget to save DDR2 etc today.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> ohh another question...what is DualVSTA anyways?



Dual = Dual Sata = 2 SATA controllers

Vista = Windows Vista ready/certified. (not that counts for an aweful lot at the moment?)


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

the positioning of the agp slot being lower will interfere with my 80mm intake fan that I have positioned below the AGP card and above the bottom pci slot( that happens to be my main cooling method for my card. well that and a 120mm exhaust accross from cpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

Well if thats a showstopper for you then I am not aware of any other AGP/PCI-E non bridged cards so you need to get googling unless you dont want the PCI-E option which in my opinion would be foolish, you can get some socket 939 NForce 3 AGP boards still I think but I would just re-jig your cooling!


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

so that ASrock board with the 4000+ sandiego with my atix850pro should be pretty smokin', correct? Should be able to clock the chip to at least 2.8 I heard even with crappy ram. And the slight performance that I will lose from no agp bridging is probably not something that I personally would notice is it? Considering what I am upgrading from? My goal is like 50 fps in GTR2 and GTL.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if thats a showstopper for you then I am not aware of any other AGP/PCI-E non bridged cards so you need to get googling unless you dont want the PCI-E option which in my opinion would be foolish, you can get some socket 939 NForce 3 AGP boards still I think but I would just re-jig your cooling!



 I can get the air in there! I'm going to buy it...thanks for halping me decide.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 2, 2007)

Skt 939 is not a dead socket. It may not be getting any new cpus manufactured for it, but that doesnt necessitate calling it a dead socket. There are still plenty of 939 options out there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> so that ASrock board with the 4000+ sandiego with my atix850pro should be pretty smokin', correct? Should be able to clock the chip to at least 2.8 I heard even with crappy ram. And the slight performance that I will lose from no agp bridging is probably not something that I personally would notice is it? Considering what I am upgrading from? My goal is like 50 fps in GTR2 and GTL.



look above at post 9.....No AGP bridging is best!  the performance hit is when you HAVE AGP bridgeing!

The chip alone is not going to get you hugh increases in FPS, it will help a little but at the end of the day it will be the limitations of the 850 that hold you back and yes you should easily obtain 2.8Gig even on stock cooling.

if you were looking to overclock a 4000+ you may want to consider upgrading your power supply, ATi's specs for the 850 is 350W minimum and with significant CPU overclocks you may be getting near to the limit, just monitor it at first with a decent software monitoring tool, if you 12V rail drops below 12V for a significan period then time to stat thinking about 500w!


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

too bad that board is out of stock...now that I tried to purchase it(


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

NY,
Just out of curiousity, why dont you shoot for an Opty instead of an 4000+?


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

should i get this 1 http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=1911&category_id=114

or this 1

http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=638


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> NY,
> Just out of curiousity, why dont you shoot for an Opty instead of an 4000+?



no reason at all...show me the way)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> NY,
> Just out of curiousity, why dont you shoot for an Opty instead of an 4000+?



Cause in single core guise the 4000+ is cheaper and as fast if not faster....sorry thats just my guess   NY there are plenty of other e tailers that might have it in stock, the board that is. Up to you on the CPU, if you wanna go dual core the Opty 170 is a good option.


----------



## ktr (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> should i get this 1 http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=1911&category_id=114
> 
> or this 1
> 
> http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=638



first one is the new version and the second is the old...for 2 bucks more just get the new.


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Cause in single core guise the 4000+ is cheaper and as fast if not faster....sorry thats just my guess   NY there are plenty of other e tailers that might have it in stock, the board that is. Up to you on the CPU, if you wanna go dual core the Opty 170 is a good option.



The only thing is that he saves $12 with going to the egg.
But then again, that board does sell out quite often.

The only reason I even mentioned the opty is bc it is dual core (future proof) and they OC very well.
I see it as a better bang for the buck.

I mostly use my rigs for games, but when I use them for DVD/CD writing with other apps open I kinda miss not having a dual core yet (besides quake 4 since that can use dual cores properly).  You can get an Opty 165 OEM for around $135 or retail for around $150.  The 170s are out of your price range since they are around $180.

So by getting the opty I just hit your $200 budget

The only thing kinda holding your computer back now is your RAM since its only 1GB


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

I found the board and I think I will get the SanDiego. It sounds nice you have saved me some money and given me more options for the future  much appreciated   next thing will be 2 x 1 gHz ram to add to my 2 x 512.


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> I found the board and I think I will get the SanDiego. It sounds nice you have saved me some money and given me more options for the future  much appreciated   next thing will be 2 x 1 gHz ram to add to my 2 x 512.



Yea thats a good idea to try to get 2x 1GB instead of 4 x 512mb.  The reason is bc the 4 sticks will run at T2, making them much slower than 2 x 1gb sticks.

Unfort. RAM prices went up.  I think 2 x 1GB sticks are around $200.  A year ago they were down to $150.  Gotta look for those sales 

EDIT:  You may want to take a look at this post before ordering, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22791


----------



## ktr (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Yea thats a good idea to try to get 2x 1GB instead of 4 x 512mb.  The reason is bc the 4 sticks will run at T2, making them much slower than 2 x 1gb sticks.
> 
> Unfort. RAM prices went up.  I think 2 x 1GB sticks are around $200.  A year ago they were down to $150.  Gotta look for those sales
> 
> EDIT:  You may want to take a look at this post before ordering, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22791



usually you can manually adjust the memory speeds when you have all 4 slots filled.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

that board is not available from there..the guy says it has been discontinued 4 months ago by manufacturer.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> usually you can manually adjust the memory speeds when you have all 4 slots filled.



I cannot yet reply to a post in the BSTG forum  I'm still looking for a board though.

oops I quoted the wrong guy)


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> I cannot yet reply to a post in the BSTG forum  I'm still looking for a board though.



You have to be a member for 14 days to do so due to the spam by companies

Guess what, the mobo is back in stock at Newegg, hurry and get it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135212


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

thats an ECS board ...different isn't it? That sounds like junk according to all the reviews.


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

Woops wasnt looking I guess lol.

If you look at this link its the only AGP avail. board for skt 939 at the egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=22&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

EDIT: It is not going to be easy to find an AGP board nowadays.  Just as a note (doubt you wanna do this), but you can get a very nice price for your X850.  You could def. get enough money to fund a 7600GT which is pretty much equivalent to an X850


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like that board would do the trick with some fiddling in the bios. wonder how overclockable it is? My current ECS board is not overclockable with multiplier locked.


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont know.
After reading some of the reviews, seems like that board is more of a hassle than anything else.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> I dont know.
> After reading some of the reviews, seems like that board is more of a hassle than anything else.



that's what I thought too but, maybe if you have a bit of patience it would be ok?  Still thinking.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-A8V-mother...9QQihZ014QQcategoryZ99245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


this looks ok)


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 2, 2007)

Not bad, but I am very weary about buying off of Ebay


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Not bad, but I am very weary about buying off of Ebay



I have always had good luck with ebay)


----------



## ktr (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.starsurplus.com/viewitem.lasso?i=MB-K8NSC-9


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone finally HAS to organize a review of nForce3 vs. K8T800 vs. that ULi !!!


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://www.starsurplus.com/viewitem.lasso?i=MB-K8NSC-9



looks good to me at 1st glance...now what are the secret problems that it has?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> The only thing is that he saves $12 with going to the egg.
> But then again, that board does sell out quite often.
> 
> The only reason I even mentioned the opty is bc it is dual core (future proof) and they OC very well.
> ...



I agree in dual core, thats why I too suggested the 170.


----------



## Grings (Jan 2, 2007)

the asrock's are indeed an excellent board when i got mine it was with a san diego (got a dc opteron now) as i couldnt afford to buy cpu, mobo and graphics card all in one go, its the ONLY board that can run full agp 8x AND full pci-e16x, beware via boards that either

a.) run agp at pci(not express) speeds, or
b.) run pci-e at 4x speeds

p.s. when i say only board i mean dualsata or dual vsta, its the same uli chipset

p.p.s. check the price of pci-e graphics cards, as 6600gt/7600gt can be found VERY cheap now in some stores, and 939 dual cores are VERY hard to find now (at least they are here in uk, all i could find was opty 165's or 3800x2's, bar a heavily overpriced opty 175)


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> looks good to me at 1st glance...now what are the secret problems that it has?


Is that board there going to run my card at its full potential? 8x I guess I mean?

http://www.starsurplus.com/viewitem.lasso?i=MB-K8NSC-9

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...html/results/mainboard_gigabyte_ga_k8nsc.html is everything you may want to know about the board)


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 2, 2007)

gigabyte k8u-939 will run that card great thats what i use check my specs
its the same board as the last link you posted with an uli chipset and a hell of alot easier to find


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

great I just called and it's out of stock also( keep looking


----------



## ktr (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.mdofpc.com/onlinestore/motherboards-socket-athlon-c-464_27_109_340.html

these guys has a lot of vintage 939 boards with agp...almost all of them that i can remember.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://www.mdofpc.com/onlinestore/motherboards-socket-athlon-c-464_27_109_340.html
> 
> these guys has a lot of vintage 939 boards with agp...almost all of them that i can remember.



I can't find out if it's in stock until tomorrow. Thanks alot though.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 3, 2007)

Is that yellow slot an AM2 Socket adaptor slot?


----------



## Grings (Jan 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Is that yellow slot an AM2 Socket adaptor slot?



if you mean the asrock boards then yes, and it's a silly idea really as the am2 board is quite large (bad airflow, and will probably get very hot if you have a hot gpu) and if you can even find one it will cost nearly as much as an am2 motherboard anyway, id just get an am2 mobo and have 2 computers


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 3, 2007)

I found a review for that ASRock 939Dual-SATA2, written 09/08/2005.
http://www.au-ja.de/review-asrock939dualsata2-12.phtml
Nice benchmarks and all that stuff, really nice.
They gave it an award, which ASRock then put as a sticker on their shipped boxes
(so that you can see it was a respected and popular team testing that mobo..)

Later they got contacted by a another testing team (friends of them), who
reported *problems with double-sided DDR400 @1T command rate*.

So the first review team got their work started on an intense memory check
for that board on 02/14/2006.
http://www.au-ja.de/guide-asrock939dualsata2-4.phtml
They then recalled their award..
Asrock 939Dual-SATA2 Rev. 1.04 works only with single-sided RAM when in 1T command mode.


















Just keep that in mind.
The rest sounds very fine indeed. 

EDIT: Works stabile in 1T command mode with 2 x 512MB OCZ PC3200 Platinum Rev. 2 and AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (2.4GHz) Socket 939   http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2524&p=6


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll never find 1 of those boards anyways...I've been hunting for a couple days..grrrrr still looking


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 3, 2007)

Asrock 939Dual-SATA2 MBw/Zalman 7000B Quiet CPU Cooler
http://cgi.ebay.com/Asrock-939Dual-...ryZ99239QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem

End time: Jan-08-07 15:36:54 PST (5 days 9 hours)
Seller:	acetech (346)
Feedback: 99.4% Positive


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 3, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Asrock 939Dual-SATA2 MBw/Zalman 7000B Quiet CPU Cooler
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Asrock-939Dual-...ryZ99239QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> End time: Jan-08-07 15:36:54 PST (5 days 9 hours)
> ...




Too bad in 5 days and 9 hours I will be at work in NJ, and unable to bid on  that item(

nice find thoughmaybe this one...http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-AV8-VIA-K8...ryZ99245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-AV8-VIA-K8...ryZ99245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'll probably buy this one as it has a BUY it NOW price)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2007)

I had the Asrock for almost a year, I had 3 different types of double sided RAM (Corsair value, Kingston Value and kingston HyperX) in it and never had a single problem, each ram rig ran in 1T mode.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 3, 2007)

I wish maybe someone was getting rid of one Maybe they are doing an upgrade?

Would give you opinion on a K8T800pro? Looks to me like it will work nicely, although no pci-e but no big deal to me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> I wish maybe someone was getting rid of one Maybe they are doing an upgrade?
> 
> Would give you opinion on a K8T800pro? Looks to me like it will work nicely, although no pci-e but no big deal to me.



Just sold my old Asrock last week!  I would honestly advise against getting a board without the PCI-E option or you will find when you wanna upgrade graphics cards in the future you will have the same problem with AGP card options as you are having now with Motherboards.  I will have a look out there for you.


----------



## Grings (Jan 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I had the Asrock for almost a year, I had 3 different types of double sided RAM (Corsair value, Kingston Value and kingston HyperX) in it and never had a single problem, each ram rig ran in 1T mode.



same here m8


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought this just now. I think it will do me well until I build a whole new system in about 8-12 months.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170066829099

I think I made a deal on a KACAE 3700+ SanDiego with cooler too. So I'm pretty excited for the time being. 

I really appreciate all the advice and help. 

I gotta go out of town to work tonight...so I'll be back with more questions Friday night.. And I'll try to cut down on the stupid questions that I could actually figure out myself.


----------



## ozz (May 29, 2007)

I just found a GIGABYTE GA-K8NSC-939 Socket 939/ nForce3 250/ SATA/ A&L/ ATX Motherboard at pc planet systems, I called them and they told me that it is in stock

http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=2332

can you guys tell me if this is a reliable motherboard? i am running an amd 4600+ X2 socket 939

Thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

ozz said:


> I just found a GIGABYTE GA-K8NSC-939 Socket 939/ nForce3 250/ SATA/ A&L/ ATX Motherboard at pc planet systems, I called them and they told me that it is in stock
> 
> http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?item_id=2332
> 
> ...



yes not a bad board.....mid ranged for socket 939, In my opinion a little overpriced there but as you know, Socket 939 boards with AGP are getting hard to find.  It performs quite well and has some good overclocking options, I have a friend who had one when they first came out and he got good overclocks from his 3200+ Venice he used to have.....Gigabyte are well known for stable reliable motherboards so you wont go far wrong there, here is a review if it helps:

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...html/results/mainboard_gigabyte_ga_k8nsc.html


----------

